# Harnesses, and other things for puppy



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm currently in full blown nesting mode, since we'll be bringing our puppy home at the end of December. 

I'm trying to figure out what type of harness would be best. I've been looking at the Puppia...and opinions? I also have no idea what size would be small enough for a 9-10 week Hav puppy! And what type of leash would be best? I know I don't want one of those retractable ones...

I'm also trying to figure out what type of Shampoo, Conditioner, Detangler spray to get. My breeder suggested EZ Groom Almond shampoo, conditioner and spray. Since my sons and I have chemical sensitivities, I want something that is both gentle for puppy as well as my family. Does anyone have experience with this stuff?

I was wondering if Earth Bath Oatmeal and Almond would be an option.

I welcome any ideas, comments and suggestions!

Cate


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been very pleased with Shea shampoo with avocado and Organic Shea Butter Conditioner. I used Earthbath when Leo was a baby but as his coat grew longer I tried a few different products. Some dried his coat too much and some made it gummy feeling. I have been pleased with the Shea products!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Earthbath products are a fine place for you to start. You can try other products as he gets older. 

Even the smallestharness may need a bit of "tailoring" for a new Hav puppy. My breeder had sewn the neck opening of the harness she sent home with Kodi for me so that it fit him better. They do grow very fast, though! As far as the leash is concerned, I'd go with an inexpensive nylon-type light weight 6' leash to start with. Eventually you can get nicer, leather leashes if you want, (I'm a "leash collector" so Kodi has a number of pretty ones to show in!) but puppies can be very hard on leashes... Chewing on them the moment you aren't looking. So don't buy expensive ones to start with!

You might also want a light weight "long line" so that you can give the pup a bit more freedom when you are in the yard or (later) in the woods.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ditto the long line. Also great for strengthening recalls once the basic concept is solid. Teri and I use long lines when Buckley and Leo have play dates at a local park so they can run and chase but we can keep them relatively close. There is lots of untangling but the pups have a great time!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is a post from a previous thread of mine. I will also be picking my pup up at the end of December. These are some things I purchased. I also purchased a bottle of Earthbath Puppy Shampoo to start with as its very gentle for the pup. After he gets a bit older I will probably switch to a CC product.



kicker0927 said:


> _*In the seemingly never-ending pursuit of preparing for the arrival of my new Hav pup, I have managed to exhaust quite the shopping list....
> 
> Started by replacing all the chain-link fence in my backyard with heavier gauge fencing due to the old fence having places that could result in attempted escapes! *_
> 
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> Here is a post from a previous thread of mine. I will also be picking my pup up at the end of December. These are some things I purchased. I also purchased a bottle of Earthbath Puppy Shampoo to start with as its very gentle for the pup. After he gets a bit older I will probably switch to a CC product.


I didn't follow your links, so don't have any comments on the exact products you've chosen except&#8230;

If you are ordering a CC brush, order the 05 Buttercomb at the same time. This is the main-stay tool for most of us later on. It's true that you won't need it when the puppy is very small, but you'll save on shipping AND have it on hand when you DO need it, if you order it now.

Washable pee pads. Be forewarned that many, if not most, people who use washable pee pads have a heck of a time teaching their pups the difference between the washable pee pads (cloth on the floor) and small scatter rugs, especially light colored ones. (cloth on the floor) There seems to me much less confusion between disposable pee pads and rugs. If you do decide on the washable ones (and I understand wanting to&#8230; it's certainly better for the environment!) I STRONGLY suggest that you also get a plastic frame and grid, like the UgoDog, to enclose the pad so that the puppy gets used to the feel of the grid for potting, rather than the cloth.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of the suggestions! I'm in Canada, so some things are pretty difficult to get. I'm not sure I can get the Shea stuff here, but it sounds great!

I've already got her crate and some toys. I'm probably ordering the x-pen today from Amazon...much cheaper than at the Pet stores around here. 

I've been thinking about getting the UgoDog. I would like to have an indoor potty option for days where it's just impossible to go out. Winters here in Ottawa can be absolutely brutal! Is this something they can be trained on right when they come home (around 10 weeks old), or something they are transitioned to when they're a little older?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> Thanks so much for all of the suggestions! I'm in Canada, so some things are pretty difficult to get. I'm not sure I can get the Shea stuff here, but it sounds great!
> 
> I've already got her crate and some toys. I'm probably ordering the x-pen today from Amazon...much cheaper than at the Pet stores around here.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting the UgoDog. I would like to have an indoor potty option for days where it's just impossible to go out. Winters here in Ottawa can be absolutely brutal! Is this something they can be trained on right when they come home (around 10 weeks old), or something they are transitioned to when they're a little older?


You can start them right away. You might want to ask the breeder what system she is using. If she's using plain pee pads, let your little one pee on that the first day, then put it in the UgoDog tray with some pee smell on it. That will help her know what to do with it!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I also want to look into the puppia. Just remember not to get a harness that's too fancy or expensive right now, they will out grow them REAL QUICK! I know its gonna be hard, I went a spending spread right before they came home. Luckily for me I kept Canela's puppy harness, so when I got Vino, they were hand downs from her (I knew I wanted a second Hav). In a matter of 5 months, Vino has gone thru 3 different sizes (Buddy Belts harness). Literally from one day to the next he went up a one size, I just shook my head in amazement and said "you just wore this yesterday".

oh yea, as puppies both Canela and Vino chewed on their leases too.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> I also want to look into the puppia. Just remember not to get a harness that's too fancy or expensive right now, they will out grow them REAL QUICK! I know its gonna be hard, I went a spending spread right before they came home. Luckily for me I kept Canela's puppy harness, so when I got Vino, they were hand downs from her (I knew I wanted a second Hav). In a matter of 5 months, Vino has gone thru 3 different sizes (Buddy Belts harness). Literally from one day to the next he went up a one size, I just shook my head in amazement and said "you just wore this yesterday".
> 
> oh yea, as puppies both Canela and Vino chewed on their leases too.


I know...the first harness won't last long in size, but I also don't want to get one that's not good just because it's temporary.

I see you got Vino from Rockhurst...that's where my puppy is coming from!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I purchased the reusable pee pads as that is what my breeder uses and I figured that initially that would be the easiest transition for the pup. However, within the first week of being home, I plan on transitioning over to the Rascal Dog box http://rascaldoglitterbox.com
After doing some reading, I liked the Rascal Dog box better than the Ugodog. It functions the same and has sides. Also, since I will be training my pooch to go in and outside, I thought the fake grass _might_ be helpful. I hope he adjusts quickly!!! Also, check out this harness...so far it's one of my favorites I've found...I ordered it and then realized I had already purchased two! I thought, WTH?? I already own 3 harnesses and don't even get my pup till Xmas... here is the link for the harness: http://www.petco.com/product/118868/Petco-Adjustable-Mesh-Harness-for-Dogs-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> I purchased the reusable pee pads as that is what my breeder uses and I figured that initially that would be the easiest transition for the pup. However, within the first week of being home, I plan on transitioning over to the Rascal Dog box http://rascaldoglitterbox.com
> After doing some reading, I liked the Rascal Dog box better than the Ugodog. It functions the same and has sides. Also, since I will be training my pooch to go in and outside, I thought the fake grass _might_ be helpful. I hope he adjusts quickly!!!  Also, check out this harness...so far it's one of my favorites I've found...I ordered it and then realized I had already purchased two! I thought, WTH?? I already own 3 harnesses and don't even get my pup till Xmas... here is the link for the harness: http://www.petco.com/product/118868/Petco-Adjustable-Mesh-Harness-for-Dogs-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


Ha! You're funny! Well, your pup will be well dressed. Several people on the forum use and like that harness, so if it comes small enough, it should be fine!

I love my Rascal Dogs. (I have two. However, if you haven't already ordered, I'd scratch the grass off the expense list. It's absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to clean the smell back out of it after a few weeks, no matter how often (and in what!!!) you wash or soak it. At various times, I tried vinegar, bleach, baking soda and enzyme cleaners (Anti-Icky Poo) and it STILL smelled too bad for me to be willing to keep it in my house.

Now I use it with pellets under the grate, or with pellets without the grate. (you could also put pee pads under the grate, but I like that the pellets are biodegradable) It works great!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Beth pups are gorgeous!! You're lucky you live near her and get to visit. She sent daily pictures of him til the day I pick him up. Who are the "parents" for your lil girl? Vino's are Teagan and Jack.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> Beth pups are gorgeous!! You're lucky you live near her and get to visit. She sent daily pictures of him til the day I pick him up. Who are the "parents" for your lil girl? Vino's are Teagan and Jack.
> 
> Beth's puppies ARE gorgeous! Our little girl is a half-sister to Vino! Her parents are Jack and Sara. She's been sending pictures every couple of days. I can't wait to go see them!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> Ha! You're funny! Well, your pup will be well dressed. Several people on the forum use and like that harness, so if it comes small enough, it should be fine!
> 
> I love my Rascal Dogs. (I have two. However, if you haven't already ordered, I'd scratch the grass off the expense list. It's absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to clean the smell back out of it after a few weeks, no matter how often (and in what!!!) you wash or soak it. At various times, I tried vinegar, bleach, baking soda and enzyme cleaners (Anti-Icky Poo) and it STILL smelled too bad for me to be willing to keep it in my house.
> 
> Now I use it with pellets under the grate, or with pellets without the grate. (you could also put pee pads under the grate, but I like that the pellets are biodegradable) It works great!


How difficult is it to clean the grates on the UgoDog or the Rascal Dog?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

cathryn said:


> Beth's puppies ARE gorgeous! Our little girl is a half-sister to Vino! Her parents are Jack and Sara. She's been sending pictures every couple of days. I can't wait to go see them!


I think Vino looks like Jack. Do you have a picture of your puppy? I would love to see her, do you have a name or are you going to wait to name her?


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> I think Vino looks like Jack. Do you have a picture of your puppy? I would love to see her, do you have a name or are you going to wait to name her?


I think Vino looks like Jack too. Jack is such a beautiful boy, and so is your Vino!

We have picked a puppy. Well, my 7 and 8 year old boys picked her! Her name is Tallulah, but we call her Lulah.

Here she is! She was 1.5 weeks in these pictures. Apparently, she's a little acrobat, so Beth said it's tough to get good pics right now!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Congrats!!! She's adorable!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> How difficult is it to clean the grates on the UgoDog or the Rascal Dog?


I rarely use the grate on the Rascal Dog... Mostly in our travel trailer, so the pellets don't get bounced out while moving. And Kodi doesn't ever poop on the grate. Pee is easy to clean off, just with a hose. I think it might be messier with a dog who pooped on the grate... Espescially if the poop was at all loose. Still, cleaning the grate is a LOT easier than those horrid grass mats!!!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> I rarely use the grate on the Rascal Dog... Mostly in our travel trailer, so the pellets don't get bounced out while moving. And Kodi doesn't ever poop on the grate. Pee is easy to clean off, just with a hose. I think it might be messier with a dog who pooped on the grate... Espescially if the poop was at all loose. Still, cleaning the grate is a LOT easier than those horrid grass mats!!!


My husband does not want to have a litter box...we used to have cats, so he's a little litter-shy. I've told him a dog litter box would be NOTHING compared to the cats, but he won't go there.

I hear all these horror stories about puppies chewing up their pee pads, etc...I think the Rascal Dog looks like a great idea, but I think having to clean the poop off the grates would make me not want to use it.

I want her to go outside whenever possible, but we're bringing her home at 10 weeks in the dead of winter...not sure how that's gonna work!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I use the Ugodog and the grates aren't an issue unless he happens to have loose stool, which with him is rare. When he does I usually just tap most of it onto the pad below and then go spray the grates down. It's not the most pleasant thing in the world, but not a huge deal either. Other than that, the grate makes it super easy to just pick up with toilet paper and flush and most of the time there is no mess left behind. Clean up is easy - just spray em down. I line the base with pee pads so the base doesn't get soiled and makes clean up easy there too.

I keep the Ugodog in the bathroom (that way I can turn on the fan when he smells up the room! Plus it's really easy to just dispose of hard waste since it's right by the toilet). I live in a small apartment so that spot ended up working the best once he was old enough to go that far reliably. Before that I had it in my front hall which is basically dead centre in my apartment. This was fine when he was little, but because it was by my front door anyone walking outside the door would distract him. As he got older he'd tear off it barking if someone walked by, whether or not he was finished or not. So, I wanted to move it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> My husband does not want to have a litter box...we used to have cats, so he's a little litter-shy. I've told him a dog litter box would be NOTHING compared to the cats, but he won't go there.
> 
> I hear all these horror stories about puppies chewing up their pee pads, etc...I think the Rascal Dog looks like a great idea, but I think having to clean the poop off the grates would make me not want to use it.
> 
> I want her to go outside whenever possible, but we're bringing her home at 10 weeks in the dead of winter...not sure how that's gonna work!


Well, first of all, puppy and even adult dog pee and poop doesn't smell ANYWHERE NEAR as bad as cat pee and poop. (and that's not being prejudiced&#8230; I am owned and loved by a cat as well as a dog! ) Second, at least in Kodi's case, he won't use a dirty litter box, which makes keeping it cleaned daily a necessity. If there are more than two pee spots in it, he'll walk back and forth whining in front of the litter box, but won't get in&#8230; heaven FORBID that he step on pee in the box!!! On the EXTREMELY RARE occasion that he poops in the box he, of course, doesn't cover it like a cat, so it's in plain sight and easy to remove. I pick it up in a kleenex, and he follows me to the toilet, where with much ceremony, he watches me flush it.  Kodi's litter box is in the corner of our kitchen. I have a VERY sensitive nose, and there is NEVER any objectionable smell from it, even when I'm cleaning out the pee spots. (possibly because of the pine pellets?)

I have to warn you, Tom King, who has potty trained literally HUNDREDS of Havanese puppies, has said that the people who have the hardest time with potty training are those who insist on outside only. Also, many people here who have trained to outside only, regret that decision when it's terrible weather outside, or they are staying on the 17th floor of a hotel.

Even if you don't want a permanent indoor solution (which I personally think is a FANTASTIC benefit with little dogs!!!) I would CERTAINLY start with an indoor option for a small breed puppy during his or her first winter. Believe me, the hard part is maintaining their interest in the litter box once they learn the joys of potting outdoors. That just happens naturally over time. You just praise them when they do it while your out with them, and before long, that's their preferred potty place!


----------



## ElinorHorner (Jul 10, 2009)

krandall said:


> Earthbath products are a fine place for you to start. You can try other products as he gets older.
> 
> Even the smallestharness may need a bit of "tailoring" for a new Hav puppy. My breeder had sewn the neck opening of the harness she sent home with Kodi for me so that it fit him better. They do grow very fast, though! As far as the leash is concerned, I'd go with an inexpensive nylon-type light weight 6' leash to start with. Eventually you can get nicer, leather leashes if you want, (I'm a "leash collector" so Kodi has a number of pretty ones to show in!) but puppies can be very hard on leashes... Chewing on them the moment you aren't looking. So don't buy expensive ones to start with!
> 
> You might also want a light weight "long line" so that you can give the pup a bit more freedom when you are in the yard or (later) in the woods.


Hi Karen,
This is a test.
Elinor


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> Well, first of all, puppy and even adult dog pee and poop doesn't smell ANYWHERE NEAR as bad as cat pee and poop. (and that's not being prejudiced&#8230; I am owned and loved by a cat as well as a dog! ) Second, at least in Kodi's case, he won't use a dirty litter box, which makes keeping it cleaned daily a necessity. If there are more than two pee spots in it, he'll walk back and forth whining in front of the litter box, but won't get in&#8230; heaven FORBID that he step on pee in the box!!! On the EXTREMELY RARE occasion that he poops in the box he, of course, doesn't cover it like a cat, so it's in plain sight and easy to remove. I pick it up in a kleenex, and he follows me to the toilet, where with much ceremony, he watches me flush it.  Kodi's litter box is in the corner of our kitchen. I have a VERY sensitive nose, and there is NEVER any objectionable smell from it, even when I'm cleaning out the pee spots. (possibly because of the pine pellets?)
> 
> I have to warn you, Tom King, who has potty trained literally HUNDREDS of Havanese puppies, has said that the people who have the hardest time with potty training are those who insist on outside only. Also, many people here who have trained to outside only, regret that decision when it's terrible weather outside, or they are staying on the 17th floor of a hotel.
> 
> Even if you don't want a permanent indoor solution (which I personally think is a FANTASTIC benefit with little dogs!!!) I would CERTAINLY start with an indoor option for a small breed puppy during his or her first winter. Believe me, the hard part is maintaining their interest in the litter box once they learn the joys of potting outdoors. That just happens naturally over time. You just praise them when they do it while your out with them, and before long, that's their preferred potty place!


Karen, thank you SO much for all your information! This is exactly what I needed!

Honestly, the thought of making her go outside in the kind of winter weather we have here when she's so little has been stressing me out! It's very clear that the indoor potty option is less of a luxury and more of a necessity here!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I got Brody in April and I timed it that way specifically so he wouldn't be a teeny tiny puppy when winter hit. I live in a small apartment and found an indoor potty system to be a godsend. Plus, it means in the winters I don't have to go out with him. For our situation, the indoor potty is really much easier. I do think, that even if I had a house where I could just toss him out into the yard to go, I'd still want the indoor option as well. When I travel with him, when I set up his Ugodog he knows exactly where to go no matter where we are. And he's pretty good about remembering where it is.

I have to say though, he's a typical boy and he really likes to pee in the snow. ha ha


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

misstray said:


> I got Brody in April and I timed it that way specifically so he wouldn't be a teeny tiny puppy when winter hit. I live in a small apartment and found an indoor potty system to be a godsend. Plus, it means in the winters I don't have to go out with him. For our situation, the indoor potty is really much easier. I do think, that even if I had a house where I could just toss him out into the yard to go, I'd still want the indoor option as well. When I travel with him, when I set up his Ugodog he knows exactly where to go no matter where we are. And he's pretty good about remembering where it is.
> 
> I have to say though, he's a typical boy and he really likes to pee in the snow. ha ha


I agree with you, it's not the greatest time to be bringing a puppy home. But we've been waiting for a female puppy since February, and we couldn't wait till the Spring to see if we could get one then. We jumped at the chance...our breeder's pups go fast.

I definitely think an indoor option is the way we will go. It's deciding on what's best/easiest for us...litter or grates...I don't know.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh I definitely wasn't trying to imply anything about when you got your puppy, just I understand your concern....it gets cold!!!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

misstray said:


> Oh I definitely wasn't trying to imply anything about when you got your puppy, just I understand your concern....it gets cold!!!


I didn't mean to sound like I thought you had! 

But, to be honest, that was my first thought when we couldn't get our girl this summer, and she told us there was a litter due in October...I would rather be bringing a puppy home in warm weather!!!


----------

